# 76098 specimen via radiology and u/s



## SharL  (Jul 30, 2010)

Examining (breast) surgical specimen first via radiology/mammo and then the same specimen examined under U/S . . can 76098 be charged twice for examining the same specimen, different modalities ? 

Thanks !


----------



## msncoder (Aug 9, 2010)

Shar,
  You can charge 76098 for the radiograph however u/s of a specimen is not covered under 76098. You would have to bill a UPC for that specimen. And yes, you definitely can charge twice for the same specimen if performed under2 different techniques.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Terry L (Aug 29, 2010)

*biospy specimen*

76098 is the correct code for a breast specimen.  You should not code 76942 even if your looking to see if the calcifications are in the specimen


----------



## meenal (Sep 27, 2011)

*Breast specimen US and Rad*

I had the same issue a couple weeks ago. All in my team are saying the US exam of the breast specimen should also be billed with 76098 and the Radiological exam of the breast specimen is also a 76098; and I disagree. 
Can you assist me further to convince them that that US exam of the breast specimen will be an UPC?
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------

